# Food recalls



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Grief about my posting recipes for coyote, crows and ground hogs to name a few and all the diseases you can get from eating that stuff. Well I think if properly cooked your safe. As safe as the processed stuff sold in grocery chains.

August 2015 recalls. a partial list not the whole list and just for the month of August.

One recent recall was for ice cream for petes sake. there are others too.

Tasty Delicious Bakery Inc. Issues Allergy Alert On Undeclared Eggs In Sugar Bun

Bimbo Bakeries Voluntary Regional Recall of Certain Limited Breads Produced Under the Sara Lee, Great Value, Kroger, Bimbo, Nature's Harvest and L'Oven Fresh Brands,
the possible presence of fragments of glass caused by a broken light bulb at one of its bakeries.

General Mills Voluntarily Recalls a Limited Quantity of Frozen Cascadian Farm Cut Green Beans
for the presence of Listeria monocytogenes

Recall Sam Mills Gluten Free Chocolate Chip Granola Bar
packaging states that this is a Dairy free product and in fact it should be labeled that in "May contain Traces of Dairy".

Sid Wainer and Son Recalls Jansal Valley Raw Macadamia Nuts Due to Possible Health Risk
because it has the potential to be contaminated with Salmonella

Jo's Candies Issues Voluntary Alert on Undeclared Milk in
because it may contain milk, which was not declared on the label.

Kent, Washington Firm Issues Allergy Alert On Undeclared Peanut Ingredients

Mahina Mele Farm Recalls Their Macadamia Nut Products Due to Possible Health Risk
found Salmonella in macadamia nuts

Real Foods Recalls Chicken Wrap Products Due To Misbranding And Undeclared Allergen

Kapowsin Meats Recalls Pork Product Due To Possible Salmonella Contamination.

Kraft Heinz Foods Company Recalls Turkey Bacon Products Due To Possible Adulteration

This is just a small part of the recalled food for the month of August 2015.
If you think you are safer buying food from a grocery than eating wild game properly prepared your sadly mistaken.
And who can for get the huge peanut butter recall a few years back, spinach and lettuce even.

 Al


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Dear health inspector,

Hepatitis B
Parvo
distemper 
toxoplasmosis 
Lyme Disease 
letrospirosis
heartworm 
roundworm 
west Nile
avian cholera 
gastroenteritis 
histroplasma 
prions disease 
mad cow
scrapies
chronic wasting 
Creutzfeldt-Jacob's disease 
mange

And those are just a highlight list of diseases coyotes, woodchucks,and crows carry- properly cooked or otherwise, I personally will buy packaged food from a business who is overseen by people who have my health in mind.... A business who WANTS to continue selling me their products and recalls it's product because it's in my best interest.

When you say 'properly cooked' and 'I think'- that means burn it black and I really don't know. ...

Or am I a racist for thinking it may be slightly dangerous to eat wild animals that scavenge off the bodies of other dead animals? Not to mention -roll around in dead animal waste. ..

Calling me a northern KKCer is about as accurate as calling you a Food Inspector...


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

All facts! No badmouthing- no matter how much I want to. ..


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Keep in mind-young kids are reading these posts and following advice!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

All the stuff you posted can and has been found in domestic animals. Seems awful strange the so called processed food that has killed people before getting recalled is supposed to have been inspected.
An your correct I am a food inspector, I watch the animal I am about to harvest and see it is acting in a normal healthy manner, I field dress the critter and while doing so inspect the inwards for signs of unhealthy things, then I skin the critter all the while watching for signs of bad health then cut the meat up in a clean environment package it and freeze what I am not going to use ASAP. Every hunter I know is a food inspector.

I then cook the food to proper tempture per the recipe to aid in killing off any slight possibility of disease.
*As for young kids reading my post they also read your bigot ones.* 
The difference is Mine have instructions for cooking the game properly. Most young kids I know by law do not hunt alone so an adult does watch the game before it is harvested and all the other things I do. Also most times an adult does the cooking.
But since you thru out the young kids thing. They do make PB&J sandwiches with peanut butter and died before it was recalled. They have ate foot mislabeled that had nuts in it and died. They have ate sticky buns with milk or egg not on the label and died from it.
Where are the inspectors pray tell.
Also every state I have fished in including Minnesota have a warning about how much fish to eat due to mercury and lead in the fish. Even the Federal government has put out warnings about how much fish to eat per week due to mercury and lead on processed frozen fish.
*I think your just talking trash because you are a raciest and called you out on it. Pure Plain and simple.
After all you dug up the post I made in the recipe section to try to deflect you're a BIGOT.*

 Al


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

You are a lot of things al, the biggest one is a MORON!

Show us some proof one of these bogus claims you have of anyone dying? Just because you have a peanut allergy or are lactose intolerant does NOT mean you drop dead from smelling either of these...

You must be a bitter crabby broke old man who can't take constructive criticism -otherwise why do you keep playing the race card? I know I'm not a racist -I dislike people equally regardless of skin tone, haha. If you knew anything about my family, you would know that- but you don't know $hit.

It's either that or you very likely have one of the previously list brain conditions. ... Mad cow? Brain lesions? Crazy people don't think they are crazy....

Is it that hard to understand -don't eat animals that come in contact with dead animals! The dead animal that is being scavenged MAY have died from disease. ...

Eat off the dollar menu! Don't eat vermin.

Stupidity should be painful.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

raciest? Get a dictionary.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Since you are such an upstanding public service individual who in your words 'calls me out'....prove exactly what I have posted about diseases animals you encourage people to eat- prove anything of that is wrong.

Then look up the word CARRIER in a dictionary. Link that with disease carrier. Then find anything that explains the phrase- shows no visible signs....

Why would you eat a coyote anyways? Or a crow? Or a rat?

All of the diseases are NOT found in all domesticated animals- that's why they get immunizations! In other words shots... Americans have the strictest food standards- but occasionally some moron will go to work and contaminate the processed food...same moron that has leftover creamed crow in his lunch pail...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

What was that big recall on beef a few years ago. I always suspected a bunch of vegetarians behind the bs, but a number of people did die. That's when the big push come to cook beef more, and many restaurants would no longer serve rare beef. Something to do with contamination at the processing plant, and if the gut was cut.
Anyway, I am one of those guys that likes to try different foods. It's part of traveling. What's that show on the travel channel again? My motto has always been if it can't outrun me I'll eat it. I like shake and bake on squirrel. Roast beaver hind quarters and backstrap is very good. Muskrat mmmm not so great, but not bad either. Spring bear my dog wouldn't even eat the steaks. He walked over and smelled it, and even though it was fried in butter he walked away. 
The only liver I will eat anymore is venison. The liver concentrates pesticides, growth hormones we feed chickens and beef, and all the other chemicals they pick up in their food. I also don't eat venison liver if it's predominantly crop land surrounding the area I shoot the animal. Especially if it's anything they may have used parathion on, like sunflowers for example. 
I think there is a certain risk whether you eat processed food or wild game. Now if we had a gut like a coyote we could be a lot more careless. I guess high acid content in the stomach kills a lot of the dangerous stuff. Us guys with acid reflux know that stuff hurts. Maybe germs don't like it either.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

I didn't know that the liver was where toxins build up... See, you learn something new every day!

I really don't have an issue with eating rabbit, squirrel, larger birds, exc.... My issue is with eating a scavenger- they are eating dead animals. Not only is the dead animal not exactly fresh, it died from something. If you can't see something- it doesn't mean it can't make you sick ...

I'm a picky eater- although I've tried raccoon jerky, shark, squirrel, rabbit, and some others- but I'm not eating dog. I won't even try these Chinese or Vietnamese restaurants -that meat falls under the 'suspicious' category ('cat'egory)... I know what chicken, pork, and beef look like- that buffet meat was NOT them....

One moron can contaminate a lot of consumers food. And some people can eat like goat or coyotes -while others can't handle anything but tofu.

My problem with this thread is this: it is not safe to say eat coyote, woodchuck, and crow. Some kid that doesn't know any better is going to shoot a rock rat or coyote, clean it, and cook it 'properly'. ...then eat it with his or her contaminated fingers! Doesn't matter how well he or she cleaned it- diseases and viruses are literally invisible to us.... not to mention, what about a tiny cut on their hand?


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

E. Coli is the main problem with beef- it's generally found in the digestive tract. Cut the guts and then cut meat with the same knife... contaminated.

This is not suppose to sound racist but it probably will; e. coli gets on produce generally because the people who pick the crop have terrible hygiene, in other words : they don't use toilet paper in some areas of Mexico. Or they don't wash their hands after using a bathroom. ... Then they go back to work picking lettuce, carrots, watermelon, exc.

And don't play that stupid race card- I've been to the plantations and fruit/vegetable growers with my truck/reefer, those are mexicans picking produce. Some other nationalities but the majority are mexicans- hard working, intelligent, funny, Spanish speaking mexicans.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes E. Coli was what I was trying to think of.

walleyecandy the truth is not racist. I remember the contaminated strawberries a few years back. That was from people crapping in the fields. The strawberries were from Mexico. I'm guessing it was perhaps not the Kardashians that picked them.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm actually surprised more people don't get sick from eating deer- some of the shot placement get iffy!

Plainsman, have you ever done any research on feeding beef liver to dogs? I have been grilling liver for a few years and using it for dog treats- now I'm wondering if that's not a good idea. ...

There was a comment on limitations for eating fish- if it rains where you catch fish, you will have some degree of mercury. The larger the fish- the more mercury it's liable to have. I'd never consider eating fish liver- but I was told long ago not to eat belly meat on bigger fish...not sure if that's an Old Wive's tale or based on something scientific. ...

Out of curiosity -I'm going to send in a beef liver just to see what they find for contamination or any harmful elements.


----------

